# how to get him out,and i need encouragment



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

im really needing advice,ive told my husband i dont think our marriage is fixable,
he is emotional abusive,emotionally abusive it my son and our oldest daughter
he is controlling on everything

i would love to get him to leave peacefully but im afraid it will get physical
if he gets arrested he loses his job (he is a policeman)and officer i army

we have been in constant arguement for over a year but everyday for 3 months
he refuses to go back to counsling after the therpist suggested he was having alot of charctr of someone ocd,and depression
he told my husband that from my body language we were on the road too divorce i clearly was a woman fed up my husband response was its not going to happen,he didnt feel the same way the therpist felt
HE WOULD NOT BE A PART TIME DAD,was his words
he made another appointment but on the way home took all papers and appointment and blew them out the window "the guy was a quack"
my husband does not know i had talk to a attorney the day before
im so fed up my husband screamed and bad mouthed me of what a **ck up i was yesterday im crying uncontrolable like a baby

i cant take this i dont know how to get him out 
he is leaving next week for mil orders for a week i want to tell him not too come back while hes gone
my thinking is, he cant lose control,he will have the support around him if he does,he will have time too think and make plans for where togo

my lawyer suggested i tell him in a public place but thats not going to fly

any thoughts?

also ive been a stay at home mom for 12 years
we have a special needs child who is now going to school but will need my care after school
i just got hired as a sub, lunch lady,at her school in hopes to get hired permantly bt still will only be having a income of 240 a week
i wont even be able to make a morgage payment
my husband brings in average $5000,month

will he get the house and kids?
if i get alimoney how long does that last?

im so scared of the outcome ive stayed in this realtionship too long!

anyone who has gone threw anything simular?
please any advice would be appreciated!

a


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't they have shelters for women who have reason to fear their husbands? Maybe look into that. I wish I knew more about it to give more advice. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

sorry for all the miss spelling i was rushing lol


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Your lawyer would be the best resource for finding out your rights and responsibilities. And a shelter can probably give you some options for doing things as safely as possible.

Unfortunately, I'd guess that legally he has as much right to be in your house and have access to your kids as you do, unless something legal is done. Like getting your lawyer to draw up a restraining order or something. As far as finances after, he's likely to have responsibilities to you and your children. But it might not be enough to get a mortgage.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

